# Minimum radius on cables



## muse77 (Dec 14, 2006)

I read the great DIY on making Cat 5 cables and I am going to make my own. But one problem I see is that braiding the cables could weaken the wires. I found different specs for radius's and one suggested a minimum of 4X's the diameter of the cable which would make the radius for Cat 5 at 1 inch. I looked at the Audioholics site and it appeared to me that twisting the cable gave better results. Braiding the cables might not be a problem if it is not done too tight.

Wouldn't it be easier to twist the cables (Not tightly) and then cover them the whole length? 

Also anyone installing interconnect cables should be aware of minimum diameters for the cables they use. Forming all the cables nice and neat might look good but could invite trouble down the road. 

I mention these issues because I work as an electrician. I have seen first hand the problems of installing cables neatly with 90 degree bends and tight radius's.


----------

